# Adiviná donde está... (XIII)



## uruguay360

Oooooohhh, excelente, me quedo en ese hilo !!!! veamos.. Cordón tampoco ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

todo bien muchachos.!!! me sumo a unos mates y espero las medialunas!!!

parque rodo pablito?


----------



## Pablito28

Ni Cordón, ni Parque Rodó.


----------



## uruguay360

Para el lado de Agraciada?


----------



## Pablito28

Cerca cerca, Troesma.


----------



## uruguay360

Perdoneme Pablito, pero quedamos que no es el Palacio legislativo, no?


----------



## Pablito28

No no, Palacio Legislativo no. Más al W de la ciudad...


----------



## uruguay360

pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


trayendoooo...


----------



## uruguay360

Es una casa particular ? sobre una avenida ?


----------



## Pablito28

No, es un lugar público y si sobre dos avenidas...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Plaza Cuba.


----------



## Pablito28

^

No, dejo una ampliación.





​


----------



## uruguay360

A la pelotaaaaaaaaaaaa !!! y eso ???? Prado ?


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhhhh, Jardín Botánico?


----------



## uruguay360

No le busca la firma en el original en su poder ? pa´mi que es Albertazzi ...


----------



## Pablito28

Jardín Botanico es correcto, avanti Troesma...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

No sé si alguna vez les ha pasado a ustedes
pero el Jardín Botánico es un parque dormido
en el que uno puede sentirse árbol o prójimo
siempre y cuando se cumpla un requisito previo.
Que la ciudad exista tranquilamente lejos.

El secreto es apoyarse digamos en un tronco
y oír a través del aire que admite ruidos muertos
cómo en Millán y Reyes galopan los tranvías.

No sé si alguna vez les ha pasado a ustedes
pero el Jardín Botánico siempre ha tenido
una agradable propensión a los sueños
a que los insectos suban por las piernas
y la melancolía baje por los brazos
hasta que uno cierra los puños y la atrapa.

Después de todo el secreto es mirar hacia arriba
y ver cómo las nubes se disputan las copas
y ver cómo los nidos se disputan los pájaros.

No sé si alguna vez les ha pasado a ustedes
ah pero las parejas que huyen al Botánico
ya desciendan de un taxi o bajen de una nube
hablan por lo común de temas importantes
y se miran fan ticamente a los ojos
como si el amor fuera un brevísimo túnel
y ellos se contemplaran por dentro de ese amor.

Aquellos dos por ejemplo a la izquierda del roble
(también podría llamarlo almendro o araucaria
gracias a mis lagunas sobre Pan y Linneo)
hablan y por lo visto las palabras
se quedan conmovidas a mirarlos
ya que a mí no me llegan ni siquiera los ecos.

No sé si alguna vez les ha pasado a ustedes
pero es lindísimo imaginar qué dicen
sobre todo si él muerde una ramita
y ella deja un zapato sobre el césped
sobre todo si él tiene los huesos tristes
y ella quiere sonreír pero no puede.

Para mí que el muchacho está diciendo
lo que se dice a veces en el Jardín Botánico

_ayer llegó el otoño
el sol de otoño
y me sentí feliz
como hace mucho
qué linda estás
te quiero
en mi sueño
de noche
se escuchan las bocinas
el viento sobre el mar
y sin embargo aquello
también es el silencio
mírame así
te quiero
yo trabajo con ganas
hago números
fichas
discuto con cretinos
me distraigo y blasfemo
dame tu mano
ahora
ya lo sabés
te quiero
pienso a veces en Dios
bueno no tantas veces
no me gusta robar
su tiempo
y además está lejos
vos estás a mi lado
ahora mismo estoy triste
estoy triste y te quiero
ya pasarán las horas
la calle como un río
los árboles que ayudan
el cielo
los amigos
y qué suerte
te quiero
hace mucho era niño
hace mucho y qué importa
el azar era simple
como entrar en tus ojos
dejame entrar
te quiero
menos mal que te quiero.
_
No sé si alguna vez les ha pasado a ustedes
pero puedo ocurrir que de pronto uno advierta
que en realidad se trata de algo más desolado
uno de esos amores de tántalo y azar
que Dios no admite porque tiene celos.

Fíjense que él acusa con ternura
y ella se apoya contra la corteza
fíjense que él va tildando recuerdos
y ella se consterna misteriosamente.

Para mí que el muchacho está diciendo
lo que se dice a veces en el Jardín Botánico

_vos lo dijiste
nuestro amor
fue desde siempre un niño muerto
sólo de a ratos parecía
que iba a vivir
que iba a vencernos
pero los dos fuimos tan fuertes
que lo dejamos sin su sangre
sin su futuro
sin su cielo
un niño muerto
sólo eso
maravilloso y condenado
quizá tuviera una sonrisa
como la tuya
dulce y honda
quizá tuviera un alma triste
como mi alma
poca cosa
quizá aprendiera con el tiempo
a desplegarse
a usar el mundo
pero los niños que así vienen
muertos de amor
muertos de miedo
tienen tan grande el corazón
que se destruyen sin saberlo
vos lo dijiste
nuestro amor
fue desde siempre un niño muerto
y qué verdad dura y sin sombra
qué verdad fácil y qué pena
yo imaginaba que era un niño
y era tan sólo un niño muerto
ahora qué queda
sólo queda
medir la fe y que recordemos
lo que pudimos haber sido
para él
que no pudo ser nuestro
qué más
acaso cuando llegue
un veintitrés de abril y abismo
vos donde estés
llevale flores
que yo también iré contigo.
_
No sé si alguna vez les ha pasado a ustedes
pero el Jardín Botánico es un parque dormido
que sólo despierta con la lluvia.

Ahora la última nube a resuelto quedarse
y nos está mojando como alegres mendigos.

El secreto está en correr con precauciones
a fin de no matar ningún escarabajo
y no pisar los hongos que aprovechan
para nadar desesperadamente.

Sin prevenciones me doy vuelta y siguen
aquellos dos a la izquierda del roble
eternos y escondidos en la lluvia
diciéndose quién sabe qué silencios.

No sé si alguna vez les ha pasado a ustedes
pero cuando la lluvia cae sobre el Botánico
aquí se quedan sólo los fantasmas.

Ustedes pueden irse.
Yo me quedo.​


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

que linda foto pablito...

lo esperamos troesma!!


pd: que tomaste super...me convidas?:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias Super yo !!! ahora subo... salen las medialunas...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> pd: que tomaste super...me convidas?:lol:


Es el único poema bueno que hizo Benedetti en su bolche vida....si hablamos del Jardín Botánico había que ponerlo.


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Guayabo.


----------



## uruguay360

No es por Guayabo...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Barrio costero?.


----------



## uruguay360

Si... correcto...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Malvín?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

punta gorda?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Malvín ni Punta Gorda. fiuuuu !!! pensé que lo destripaban enseguida...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

en el territorio libre de buceo?


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Palermo diría yo.


----------



## uruguay360

Ni Buceo ni Palermo... jejejej


----------



## Pablito28

¿Carrasco?.


----------



## uruguay360

nop... esto se pone bueno...


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Cerro.


----------



## uruguay360

No es Cerro...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Pocitos/Punta Carretas?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

atlantida?


----------



## uruguay360

Pocitos es correcto...


----------



## uruguay360

Siempre conviene saber... Vichen esto que dejé por allí:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82482318#post82482318


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> Siempre conviene saber... Vichen esto que dejé por allí:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=82482318#post82482318


Muy interesante Master..... hno:

y como bien dices, nada que no pase en cualquier parte


----------



## Tatito

Porque lo arruiné?? yo como polenta con tuco en el mostrador mientras miro como ustedes juegan... si me arriman una copita de un buen tannat les juro que ni hablo... jejejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

^


 Y me había tocado el dos, el cuatro y el cinco de la "muestra".


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

peeerooo Tatito...no me diga que ... noo juega al truco !!! véngase por el barrio que nos vamos pa´ La Bomba... ahí le hacemos el curso acelerado, ya vuelvo, lavo la cocina, hago el tuco y estoy de vuelta con ustedes...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

nuuuuuuuu al bar "la bomba" se refiere troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

Periclaroooo !!!!!! a cual mas! no le parece que de ahí sale jugando bien de bien ?


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> peeerooo Tatito...no me diga que ... noo juega al truco !!!


No, no es lo mío... lo intenté un par de veces y no le agarré la mano, mezcla de incapacidad para entender las mentiras de lo que uno tiene, no tiene, debería tener y dice tener (generalmente nada que ver a la realidad, jeje) y de falta de interés en esos juegos en gral... 

Pero no se amargue, mis amigos están chochos, si somos impares lo arreglan al toque porque yo no juego, si somos pares me meten a jugar y juegan por mi... jejeje... si quedo fuera de la vuelta soy el que traigo la bebida, saco las fotos y cosas por el estilo :lol::lol:



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ppppffffffffffff
de ahi se sale bien hombre!!!
ud cree que la gente "del oeste" está apta pa entrar a "la bomba"? me pa que ya con el nombre se asustan :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> ppppffffffffffff
> de ahi se sale bien hombre!!!


Aaarooo aaaaroooo... no jugar al truco = no ser bien hombre?? 

Ojito con andar insinuando esas cosas :lol::lol::lol:´




.


----------



## uruguay360

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> ppppffffffffffff
> de ahi se sale bien hombre!!!
> ud cree que la gente "del oeste" está apta pa entrar a "la bomba"? me pa que ya con el nombre se asustan :lol::lol::lol:


Ah sisisiis !!! tiene usted razón Don Cacho... de ahí se sale hecho un varón de los que ya no vienen... y es un blandito del oeste... no sé si estará preparado...


----------



## dosmundos

Tatito said:


> Aaarooo aaaaroooo... no jugar al truco = no ser bien hombre??
> 
> Ojito con andar insinuando esas cosas :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No se preocupe Don Tato, yo lo apoyo (no se jugar al truco tampoco): 

QUEDA SUSPENDIDA LA REFORMA DEL LOCAL QUE SE CONVERTIRÍA EN EL BOLICHE DEL "ADIVINA" HASTA QUE NO SE RETRA(C)TEN DE LA INSINUACIÓN INSINUADA.

(Con esto los mato, porque justamente vengo de sacar unas fotos del entorno en el cual estará el boliche, porque el rinconcito que les puse al principio NO ES EL DEFINITIVO BOLICHE)


----------



## uruguay360

De lo dicho no se infiere eso...don dosmundini, lo que sí se dice es que del boliche se sale bien hombre !!! quizás porque ya lo era antes de entrar o porque lo adquirió en el boliche La Bomba, donde lo esperamos para jugar al truco... y tomarnos unos licuados de manzana con leche, que son nuestro fuerte !!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dosmundos

^^

licuado de manzana con leche, dijo ???? mmmmmm....... parece bueno....
se le puede poner un poquito de amaretto o grappa ? :nuts:

(está bien, que Tatito vea lo que hace, yo me sumo a jugar al truco si me enseñan, claro.... pero ahora ando un poco ocupado con la reforma. Después le mando un telegrama Master, quedamo asi, quedamo)


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si si si...troesma...como bien aclaraste, no se ha dicho que no se es hombre por no jugar al truco al amigo Javier, se es hombre por entrar a "la bomba" y si no se es antes, se es hombre al salir, de eso no hay dudas.

eso si...pongo en duda que un "blandito montevideano del oeste" pueda animarse a entar a la bomba...:hahaha:


----------



## uruguay360

Denme tiempo y subiré fotos y quien le dice una 360...


----------



## dosmundos

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> eso si...pongo en duda que un "blandito montevideano del oeste" pueda animarse a entar a la bomba...:hahaha:


ejem.... esteeeeee..... entro de esta categoría señalada por usted don cachito...... (sacando lo de "blandito", claro)..... esto va mal....hno:
.

























:lol:


----------



## Tatito

Che _Lisardosmundini_, creo que nos están corriendo, primero que como no jugamos al truco somos poco hombres, después que si somos del oeste somos blanditos y arrugamos... creo que nos estan corriendo, nos están!!!




.


----------



## dosmundos

Que se yo Tativier...... tampoco hay que tomarse todo a pecho

El licuado de manzana con amaretto o un toque de grapa no está mal....

y lo de "blandito", bueno es solamente una palabra cariñosa.... no se.

(Lo voy a consultar con mi esposa, yo no hago nada sin que ella lo sepa :colgate


----------



## Tatito

^^ :lol::lol:

Bueh... me quedo acá tomando mi licuado con un chorrito de Jack Daniels mientras vas y le preguntás... jejeje


.


----------



## uruguay360

Dice mi mujer que no se enojen !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Si, relativamente cerca.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahh...Me habia saltado una pagina y no vi que estaban jugando.
Punta Carretas puede ser ?


----------



## Pablito28

No Don Nando.


----------



## Fernando A

Carrasco


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Fer, jeje... vió como es la eterna lucha entre el este y el oeste...cerca del Pantanoso?


----------



## Fernando A

A ver los fotografos del foro


Miren lo que acabo de encontrar
Es una pagina de stonek que te compran y alquilan fotos
http://www.stonek.com/vendasusfotos/index.php


----------



## Fernando A

No es Agraciada y Capurro ?


----------



## Pablito28

No es cerca del Pantanoso, ni de Carrasco, ni de Agraciada y Capurro.


----------



## Fernando A

Buceo


----------



## uruguay360

Miguelete ?


----------



## uruguay360

me parece que se fueron a dormir...


----------



## Fernando A

Yo estoy aca


----------



## Pablito28

No, no es cerca de alguno de los arroyos. Tampoco por el Buceo.


----------



## Fernando A

Cno carrasco


----------



## Pablito28

Tampoco.


----------



## Fernando A

Colon / Lezica/Aguas corrientes


----------



## Pablito28

No, no y no.


Me voy a dormir, estoy muy negativo :lol:.


Buenas noches, muchachos.


----------



## Fernando A

Melilla


----------



## Fernando A

Buenas noches


----------



## Tatito

Buenos dias muchachada... como andan??

Miren lo que encontré por ahí... para Pablito y el Troésma que viajan a Buenos Aires día por medio, y para Cacho que está por allí... miren que lindo vá a quedar el Palacio Raggio...



Toy por acá tomandome unos mates... ahora miro el acertijo y las pistas que se han dado y tiro algo de fruta... jeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

Perdón la aclaración era fuera de los límites de los Bvares .


----------



## uruguay360

Muchas gracias !!! una guiness ....ahhhh...
Es que usté no avisó Tatito !!!


----------



## Pablito28

En una populosa barriada, lugar histórico...


----------



## uruguay360

No saldria UNA pequeña ampliación visual maestro ?


----------



## Pablito28

Como no... deme un minuto.


----------



## Pablito28

Creo que ahora si...


​


----------



## Tatito

Apa... es el faro de Punta Carretas??



.


----------



## Pablito28

No exactamente, Tatín...


----------



## Tatito

No, no es el faro... mmmm... 



.


----------



## Tatito

Cerca de Trouville??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Es en la Punta Brava, la estación que hay metros antes del faro?


----------



## Pablito28

Un faro es, pero no en Punta Carretas...


----------



## uruguay360

Fortaleza del Cerro !!!


----------



## Pablito28

Exacto, Troesma. 

Avanti, su turno.


----------



## uruguay360

Voyyy....


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Tatito

Ciudad Vieja??



.


----------



## uruguay360

No....


----------



## Tatito

Edificio público??


.


----------



## uruguay360

No...


----------



## Pablito28

^

Si me decís donde exactamente se cruzan Venezuela y Miguelete te la doy por buena.


----------



## Tatito

Jajaja, quise decir Venezuela y Magallanes... siempre me confundo esos dos nombres... jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

Ahora si, avanti "Rey de las esquinas y proas de Montevideo"...


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Ahora si, avanti "Rey de las esquinas y proas de Montevideo"...


^^ :lol::lol::lol:


Bueno... a ver que tal...












.


----------



## Tatito

Esta vez no 



.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Centro? :|.


----------



## Fernando A

En los alrededores del jardin botanico ?


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito
Para usted tambien hay Guinness...
Para celebrar el post 6.377...:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Pablito
Sirvase usted tambien


----------



## Tatito

No es para ese lado Don Nando... 



.


----------



## Tatito

Tremendo Nando... una Guinness para estos fríos es ideal* 










*Aunque es un poco amarga de más para mi gusto, no me la cambia por una Patricia Dunkel?? 



:lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Patricia quien ?

Que no lo escuche Tatita ...:nuts:


----------



## Fernando A

Aqui tiene Tatito
Era broma


Solo conozco la Patricia a secas nomas...


----------



## Fernando A

puede ser por Burgues o por Larranaga Tatito ?


----------



## Fernando A

Reducto


----------



## Fernando A

Fernando A said:


> Reducto



traigo


----------



## Tatito

Gracias por la Patricia Nando... no es por esos sitios... 



.


----------



## Fernando A

Me estan saliendo los posts 215 216 despues del suyo Tatin y el suyo ya estaba (217)


----------



## uruguay360

Che, se fueron todos??


----------



## Tatito

No no... aca estamos Troésma... vió el _acertijus_??



.


----------



## Tatito

Ejem... a ver muchachada... no es tan complicado... no se desaparezcan así... jejeje


.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

a ver tatex... goes?

pd: riiiiinnggg telefono, te llama edwita! :lol:


----------



## dosmundos

CUIDADO !!!!

TENGAN CUIDADO AQUI, QUE SE ME CAYO UN PEDACITO DE REVOQUE..... UFFFFF QUE SUSTO......

YA LO VOY ARREGLAR NO SE PREOCUPEN














DEJEN PASAR LAS HERRAMIENTAS POR FAVOR !!! 

POR EL PASILLITO, POR AHI..... MUY BIEN, SIN MOLESTAR A LOS PARROQUIANOS POR FAVOR !!!.....











BUENO.... YA FALTA POCO EH ??? UNO DIAS MAS Y YA LO TENGO LISTO

DESPUES LES VOY A MOSTRAR UN POCO EL ENTORNO EXTERIOR PARA QUE VEAN DONDE ESTÁ 

GRACIAS Y SIGAN JUGANDO !!


----------



## Tatito

Para Dosmundini... paraaaaaaaaaa... Percyyyyyyyy... el nylon para tapar el mostrador donde está?? Si... ya vino Dosmundini con las máquinas... daleeeeeeeeee...


Cacho: Si... sabes donde tengo metido ese ring?? :rant:




.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

:lol: yo por eso ni aunque me paguen, siempre estaré "aguantando el mostrador", nunca del otro lado :lol:

si goes?


----------



## Pablito28

Guenasss...¿cómo anda la barra bolichera?.

Puff..... ah ah ah chhhuuuuuuuuuu... pah Dosmundini trajiste todo el instrumental fino...


¿Eh... podrá ser una ampliación, Tatiño?.


----------



## Fernando A

Parque Rodo Tatin ?


----------



## Fernando A

Cuidado

Cuidado 
Abran paso que ahi viene otra maquina


----------



## Nort

Mira lo que hiciste Fer...









Eso pasa por jugar con máquinas


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diassssss... como anda la barra bolichera??

Me pedían una ampliación, acá les traje, pero no pidan más porque es la única, jeje











No es Goes... no es Parque Rodó...


.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass....¿cómo anda la barra del peine fino?.

A la perinola Tatiño, ta complicado...será ¿Belvedere/Nuevo París/Prado?.


----------



## Fernando A

Union /La Blanqueada


----------



## dosmundos

Buenas......... aprovechando el descansito del almuerzo..

Belvedere del Este ?


----------



## Nort

Nuevo París me da la sensación como dijo Pablito


----------



## uruguay360

Una ficha a Belvedere Paso Molino ...


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenas... ando de a ratos ya que ando haciendo de padre y novio y esas cosas que uno hace... jejeje...

Les diría que no está en Paso Molino, Belvedere (del Este ni del Oeste ), Nuevo París, Prado, Unión, La Blanqueada... los desconcerté con esa construcción ruinosa, no?

Como pista les digo que el barrio que la posee, tiene más plata que todos esos que nombraron, bueh... capaz que el Prado se la pelea :lol:



.


----------



## Fernando A

Punta Carretas


----------



## dosmundos

mmmmm...... no es en ningún barrio de estos.....

me hubiera jugado por La Blanqueada..... por la pintada en la esquina inferior izquierda : "Nico es manya".....

Se refiere a "nuestro" Nico ??? :colgate:

-------------------


Como don Fer, me inclino por Punta Carretas pero no descartaría Malvín


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhh !!! La Unión !!!!!


----------



## hacedor

Parque Batlle ?


----------



## Fernando A

Si .esta por Cno. Castro Tatin
diga una esquina


----------



## Tatito

María Orticochea??


.


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

No me pongan más fotos.

De barrios pobres.

Que no me ubico.


----------



## Fernando A

Maria Orticochea es correcto


----------



## Fernando A

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> No me pongan más fotos.
> 
> De barrios pobres.
> 
> Que no me ubico.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Che, quieren dejar de atender a sus familias y venir a jugar ??? pero caramba !!!1


----------



## dosmundos

^^
Hoy es domingo Master..... yo estoy aquí porque sigo con la obra, vio ?


----------



## Fernando A

Yo estoy aca pero ahora voy a dar unas vueltas y mas tarde tengo gente.


----------



## Tatito

Buenos días muchachada... sigo atendiendo a la familia, aunque al Troésma le de caspa :lol::lol:

Bueno, tiro de nuevo ya que creo que me toca... a ver como andamos...













.


----------



## Pablito28

Hhmmm, ese edificio lo vi por Pocitos, creo.


----------



## Tatito

No señor... no es por esos lados... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Parque Rodó?.


----------



## Tatito

No... no es tan costero... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Edificio público centro cordón ? creo que cansado de verlo pero no recuerdo dónde ? Pintos Risso ?? Tatín, como me va a dar caspa que esté con su familia? era una bromita nomás !!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... ya se que era bromita 

Es por el Centro si señor... la verdad que el arquitecto del edificio se lo debo... o que se es que no es un edificio público... es residencial...


.


----------



## uruguay360

Centro Norte ?


----------



## Tatito

Centro Sur Troésma... disculpe el borrón de este rato... andaba haciendo mis entrenamientos para la carrera del domingo que viene 




.


----------



## uruguay360

Felicitaciones por ese esfuerzo Tatín ! paralelo a 18 ?


----------



## Tatito

Gracias 

Perpendi... y cerquita... 


.


----------



## uruguay360

En un edificio ?


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh calle Yí !!!! frente al Horno de Edu !!!!


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... ahí va... Quijano Yí entre el Goyret y la Jefatura, pero por la vereda de enfrente.

El horno de quién?? jejejeje












Todo suyo!!!



.


----------



## uruguay360

Que llinda luz!!! se me iluminó de repente, lo hemos visto mil veces... ya le mando algo, se toma un mmatecito ? que será de la vida del resto de los chiquilines, no? Fer, Don Pablito, Cachirulo... Dosmundini...Yosoy... le cebo un amargo a ver si se arrima alguien...


----------



## Tatito

Si, lástima que me salió recortado porqué no tenía mucho ángulo, hay una escaqlera que sube hacia una peluquería (creo) o a la entrada del edificio y hay una columna que te impide capturarlo bien... tengo que pasar de nuevo a ver si desde la vereda se toma mejor... 

Salgo a cortarme los pelos y en un rato ando de nuevo por acá... yo le diría que prendas la máquina de café que con el olorcito se te llena el boliche al toque... jejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360

ahi va... ahora se llena ...


----------



## uruguay360

A ver si identifican el lugar donde tuvo lugar este excelente ejemplo de militancia canina..


----------



## Nort

¿La explanada de la IM?


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Nort...no, no es ahí...


----------



## dosmundos

Café....... mmmmmm........ un cortado por favor !!!


mmmmm..........


eso me suena antel.... bhu... no sé...es que no estoy seguro de lo que hay en ese edificio ahora

bueno, en el edificio ese, ta ?


----------



## uruguay360

Dosmundini... el café, enseguida... la escalera no es en Antel...ni BHU


----------



## dosmundos

Pero usted me entienda don Master, no ?

Yo le digo ahí en donde antes estaba Antel, en "Sierra" y Colonia, creo que está la DGI ahora.....

El cortado está de pm !!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Sisi, dosmundini, te entendí bien, no es ni por Sierra ni por Colonia, no es el edificio , pero es cierto que la escalera es bien parecida.


----------



## dosmundos

:lol:

Disculpe mi ansiedad don Troesma.... es que pensé que por primera vez había acertado :lol::lol:

Bueno..... me voy a seguir con la obra...... 

después paso a ver que dicen los parroquianos.....

porque no se me ocurre donde hay otra escalera así...hno:


----------



## uruguay360

No, por favor dosmindini, todo bien !!!! vuelva cuando quiera, que voy a prender el horno y lo esperamos con unas pizzas , para mas tarde...


----------



## Tatito

No recuerdo esa baranda... pero puede ser la Biblioteca Nacional??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Perdoneme Tatito, mire que le lo que le voy a decir está teñido del gran respeto que yo le tengo...de la admiración que yo siento por usté... del cariño que le profeso... del aprecio del que estoy imbuído... en fin...tatito... si no recuerda... pa que se mete me quiere decir !!!ehhhhh ???? pa´que le arruina el modesto acertijo a un laburante del enigma, de un trabajador del foro como un servidor, ehhhhhh????????? mire Tatito... voy a estar en el fondo del boliche amasando pa´las pizzas que le prometí a dosmundini... dosmundini.. que valor ese!!! un muchacho que si no sabe no se mete, no señor !!! un fenómeno !!! un grande...por algo está donde está... mire...lo dejo me voy pal fondo a amasar...suba lo que quiera... haga como que fuera el dueño sabe...??? :madwife::madwife::rant::rant:


----------



## Tatito

^^ :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
:rofl::rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl:
:rofl::rofl:
:rofl:



Que hdp!!! Me hiciste cag** de la risa :lol::lol:

Te juro que te escuchaba decirlo con el palote en la mano como el iconito... jejejeje...


Bueno... ahi le dejo para que se entretenga con mi mascota, después de tamaña angústia...











Después me paso a comer unas pizzas... 



.


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> Perdoneme Tatito, mire que le lo que le voy a decir está teñido del gran respeto que yo le tengo...de la admiración que yo siento por usté... del cariño que le profeso... del aprecio del que estoy imbuído... en fin...tatito... si no recuerda... pa que se mete me quiere decir !!!ehhhhh ???? pa´que le arruina el modesto acertijo a un laburante del enigma, de un trabajador del foro como un servidor, ehhhhhh????????? mire Tatito... voy a estar en el fondo del boliche amasando pa´las pizzas que le prometí a dosmundini... dosmundini.. que valor ese!!! un muchacho que si no sabe no se mete, no señor !!! un fenómeno !!! un grande...por algo está donde está... mire...lo dejo me voy pal fondo a amasar...suba lo que quiera... haga como que fuera el dueño sabe...??? :madwife::madwife::rant::rant:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

voy a :lol::lol: seguir :lol::lol: pin :lol::lol: tando.... :lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

:hug::hug:


----------



## uruguay360

Dentro de Centro Cordón Ciudad Vieja ?


----------



## uruguay360

A comeeeerrrr !!!!
Saqué una figazzita para ir haciendo diente...


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass...


----------



## Fernando A

Esta buena la figazza



Ese bicho volador esta por la ciudad vieja?


----------



## uruguay360

Si son los mismísimos Pablito y Fer... voy sacando alguna pizza...


----------



## Pablito28

Vaya trayendo algunas pizzas más que yo traigo unas 870345187287239 blacks .


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssssss... volví y tengo un minuto entre el laburo, el mate con mi señora y el liceo, jeje... pero sentí ese olorcito a figazza y tuve que pasar por acá 

No es Centro/Cordón/Ciudad Vieja*


*Que barrio más grande se armaron :lol::lol:



.


----------



## Fernando A

Parque Rodo


----------



## uruguay360

Aaaaahhh, perfecto !!!! tenemos destapador ?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Con los dientes nomás .


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito se debe haber quedado dormido en el Bauza...


----------



## Tatito

Esperen que estaba aprendiendo sobre las presidencias de don Pepe Batlle y las reformas sociales... no me apuren si me quieren sacar bueno!!! jejeejeje

Parque Rodó es correcto Nando... 



.


----------



## Fernando A

Bvar. Espana


----------



## Tatito

^^ Casi... a pocos metros... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Tatito said:


> ^^ :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> :rofl::rofl:
> :rofl::rofl:
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Que hdp!!! Me hiciste cag** de la risa :lol::lol:
> 
> Te juro que te escuchaba decirlo con el palote en la mano como el iconito... jejejeje...
> 
> 
> Bueno... ahi le dejo para que se entretenga con mi mascota, después de tamaña angústia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Después me paso a comer unas pizzas...
> 
> 
> 
> .


Trayendooo... está a la calle ?


----------



## Tatito

Yo diría que más a la vereda que a la calle... jejejeje...

Si si... es parte de un frente. 



.


----------



## Fernando A

21 de setiembre

21 de setiembre/J. Paullier


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diasssssssss... arriba barra bolichera!!! 

Estoy comiendo sanito para la carrera, asi que hoy acompaño el mate con cereales... jejeje










Una ampliación de mi mascota con su hermano... todavía no me decido si es que me dan ternura o miedo estos bichitos... jejeje











No es 21 de Setiembre ni Paullier...



.


----------



## uruguay360

Pablo de María.


----------



## Tatito

No es Pablo de María... regrese al Este del barrio en cuestión...


.


----------



## uruguay360

juaquin de saltain che... y si no es me retiro a hacer unas medialunas... pa la tarde, fíjese que más tarde nos cae dosmundini, fer, que viene con hambre y Cachirulo, que no le dan de comer en esa oficina que trabaja... por no hablar de Pablito, que le dan de comer a lo loco en la casa, pero igual viene con un hambre de la miércoles, ese chiquilín !!!


----------



## Tatito

Viste?? Yo te dije que los canadienses... :lol::lol:


Troésma, para el Este??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Gracias Fer, despues seguimos con la tuya, no es para el este...


----------



## dosmundos

Cuantos malos pensamientos en este hilo.......


Litoral ?


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> No se si me halaga o me ofende, depende de lo que se imagine la gente... jejejeje...
> 
> 
> .


No sean mal pensados..:bash:

Lo dije a proposito con segunda...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

dosmundos said:


> Bueno... se acuerdan que se me cayó un pedazo de revoque ?????
> 
> Yastá recuperado... conseguí unos muchachos que son unos genios !! Y ya se puede ver un pedacito del cartel del boliche nuevo.... un poco nada más porque *le faltan unos retoques*...


_Che locura, mirá que no podemos inaugurar el boliche un dia antes de que tengamos que cerrarlo para mudarnos... lo tenés claro, lo tenés??_




^^ :lol::lol:


.


----------



## dosmundos

Fernando A said:


> No sean mal pensados..:bash:
> 
> Lo dije a proposito con segunda...:lol::lol::lol:



No importa. Te hiciste acreedor a un podio en la frase del día. :lol::lol:




Tatito said:


> _Che locura, mirá que no podemos inaugurar el boliche un dia antes de que tengamos que cerrarlo para mudarnos... lo tenés claro, lo tenés??_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> .


No..... tranquilo ..... se hará a su debido tiempo.

Además, el boliche nuevo está en el local de al lado. Lo que pasa es que yo tengo todo tapadito para que no se vea. Ni cuenta se van a dar. Va a ser como darse una inyección.

:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Por el litoral es correcto dosmundini ...


----------



## Fernando A

:cheers:


----------



## Fernando A

A proposito de sacar fotos Tatito

(por que de eso estaba hablando)



El concurso de fotografia sigue empatando

Deberia entrar el Troesma a votar si no voto, asi podemos avanzar.

Ahora que me puse a sacar fotos y esta todo trancado..hno:


----------



## Tatito

Si... de menos... la tercer semana que empatamos, y pensaba hacerlo anoche y con esto del estudio se me complicó, ahora parece que tenemos que hacer en Literatura un ensayo sobre _narrativa fantástica_ usando como inicio la idea de La Metamorfósis de Kafka... uuuugggg!!!
Perdón... volviendo al tema, dejo acá el enlace del concurso por si alguien pasa por acá y no votó aún, que se la juegue 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Allá voy, Gregorio Sansa !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Ya está !


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Allá voy, Gregorio Sansa !!!


Esto de que me hagan sentir cucaracha no me es muy grato, al menos con La Catalina era más divertido :lol::lol:

Troésma, tenés que votar el poll sino el voto no se cuenta...


Aunque vos votaste por Politica de buena vecindad y Fernando votó por Veloz, y hay empate de nuevo :lol::lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360

ahhhh, tenés razón !!! me olvidé, sigue el empate !!! la culpa es de FERNANDO !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, che, y...?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Mercedes!


----------



## uruguay360

No Cacho... pero va bien rumbeado...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Fray Bentos...? aunque no recuerdo haberlo visto, claro que mi memoria visual es pesima.


----------



## uruguay360

Yo le diría que el departamento es correcto


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Young?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

troesma, me dejo colgado con una opcion que le tiré antes...

no tengo faidbook ni facebook 

exquisito salio tatito!!!


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhh, tiene razón, no la había visto... No es Nuevo Berlín, es por la linea de la ruta 3...


----------



## dosmundos

^^
al sur de Young ?


----------



## uruguay360

Si, dosmundini...


----------



## Fernando A

Recibi su mensaje para participar en el concurso Tatin
La verdad que no tengo mucho esta semana pero voy a subir algo para acompanarlo.


----------



## dosmundos

yo le tiro una así.... a ver si pesco

será por la represa de palmar ?


----------



## uruguay360

Es siiii !!!! en el Paso del Puerto a metros antes del segundo puente viniendo hacia acá...


----------



## uruguay360

http://maps.google.com/maps/myplace...677068&sspn=23.875,57.630033&ctz=180&t=h&z=14


----------



## dosmundos

nosdiiiiiiiiiaaaaas............


:banana::banana::banana::banana:

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Estoy tan conteo que me salgo de mi mismo ser !!!! Primera vez que acierto, Master of the 360 degrees !!

Cómo no tengo todavia nada que subir, les dejo un desayuno tipicamente venezolano, recordando viejas tropelías por aquellos pagos hace algunos años :

Les preparé arepas de jamón y queso










de pernil y "reina pepiá"











y para bajar todo esto de manera rápida 

batido de lechosa (papaya)











terminamos con un "guayoyito" y listos para enfrentar el día !!!


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Buenos días, manga de trabucos.

Me sirvo unas arepas, ahí. ¿Jesuitas no hay?


----------



## Fernando A

Muchas gracias Dosmundos

Yo tambien me sirvo....mmmm

Felicitaciones por el merecido acierto...yo estaba totalmente despistado
:cheers:


----------



## dosmundos

Yo Soy El Super-YO! said:


> Buenos días, manga de trabucos.
> 
> Me sirvo unas arepas, ahí. ¿Jesuitas no hay?


Faltaba más !!!! Le alcanzan ?












Fernando A said:


> Muchas gracias Dosmundos
> 
> Yo tambien me sirvo....mmmm
> 
> Felicitaciones por el merecido acierto...yo estaba totalmente despistado
> :cheers:


Gracias !! Sírvase unos jesuitas , sin-vergüenza 

Aproveche que no soy muy dadivoso


----------



## Fernando A

Muchas gracias

Los jesuitas me encantan Dosmundini


mmmmm ..que rico !!!


----------



## Tatito

Buenassssssssssssss... le viene el aguaaaaaaaaaaa... trajeron paragüas?? jeje




.


----------



## Fernando A

Aca hay sol

Pero cada tres o cuatro dias nos llueve

El domingo solo cayo un chaparron 
Justo cuando estaba comiendo afuera...hno:


----------



## uruguay360

Aaaaaaaaaaarghhhhhhh, ese desayuno !!!!! haber sabido antes y le dábamos por ganado cualquier acertijo de primera !!!!! me llevo seis arepitas... tres litros de batidito... reina pepiá ??? deme ocho antes que llegue el que te dije... ah! y catorce jesuitas..!!! berp! perdón... quien sube algo ?
La susodicha muchacha está al lado del peaje en Paso del Puerto, le saqué fotos desde arriba del camión camino a Salto así que nop uede saber de quien era ni nada, ahora buscaré...


----------



## uruguay360

perdón.. volví porque me olvidé de una tacita de guayoyito...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

yo aporto unas




pese a que a pablito no le gustan
esta lluvia las atrae


----------



## dosmundos

Quién se llevó todos los jesuitas !!!!!! 

(no es joda, no veo la foto, se rompió el vínculo o algo así )


Bueno, tiro porque me toca : fácil por 100 patacones,


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Buceo.

Traje torta por si alguien se quedó con hambre:


----------



## Fernando A

Luis Batlle Berres y Emilio Romero


(Ya se que L. B.B. no se cruza con Conciliacion

quise decir entre las dos)


----------



## Fernando A

Alguien me mando un mensaje esta manana 
Porque me levante medio dormido y en vez de abrirlo lo borre.


(lo primero que hice cuando me levante fue chequear el foro...:nuts:

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dosmundos

Fernando A said:


> Luis Batlle Berres y Emilio Romero
> 
> 
> (Ya se que L. B.B. no se cruza con Conciliacion
> 
> quise decir entre las dos)


Si.... es correcto. Fue por convicción o por deducción ? :lol::lol::lol:

Andaban los 3 muy cerca, me alegro 



Fernando A said:


> Alguien me mando un mensaje esta manana
> Porque me levante medio dormido y en vez de abrirlo lo borre.
> 
> 
> (lo primero que hice cuando me levante fue chequear el foro...:nuts:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Si, era yo. Te decía que te bajaras el Picasa para que no te están tocando más las fotos) :lol:

Es gratis y muy fácil de usar.


----------



## Fernando A

Muchas gracias por el dato

Fue por Google...jee jee
Encontre la foto que pusiste en esa esquina.....:lol::lol::lol:

Cual es la fabrica que no esta
Inlasa ?

De esa si me acuerdo sin el google...:cheers:



No me molesta que me la toquen..:lol:


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A

A ver si la sacan rapidito que me estoy aprontando para salir y voy a intentar sacar fotos para el concurso....:rock:


----------



## dosmundos

Fernando A said:


> Muchas gracias por el dato
> 
> Fue por Google...jee jee
> Encontre la foto que pusiste en esa esquina.....:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Cual es la fabrica que no esta
> Inlasa ?
> 
> De esa si me acuerdo sin el google...:cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> No me molesta que me la toquen..:lol:


:lol::lol::lol: a mi depende quién.....

La otra planta que decía que había estado y era casi un ícono uruguayo era INCA, que quedaba justito al final de la calle donde está el contenedor, que es Cayetano Rivas.


----------



## Fernando A

Aahhh..si ... tengo una vaga idea


----------



## Fernando A

Sirvanse un "guayoyo"
como dicen en Venezuela (creo)


----------



## dosmundos

^^

muy gentil de tu parte... 

guayoyo es cuando se hace muy flojito

si es normal, sería "negrito", 

con leche pequeño, un "conlechito" 

------

Montevideo ?


----------



## Fernando A

Que complicados estos venezolanos..


Si Montevideo


----------



## dosmundos

podría ser en muchas partes.... ummmmm.....

hacia la costa ?


----------



## Fernando A

dosmundos said:


> :lol::lol::lol: a mi depende quién.....
> 
> La otra planta que decía que había estado y era casi un ícono uruguayo era INCA, que quedaba justito al final de la calle donde está el contenedor, que es Cayetano Rivas.


La INCA tenia un edificio alto o son ideas mias.
Lo recuerdo como por donde terminaba Angel Salvo, pero muy vagamente


----------



## Fernando A

dosmundos said:


> podría ser en muchas partes.... ummmmm.....
> 
> hacia la costa ?


Podria decir que cerca de la costa, pero no muy cerca....digamos a unas cuantas cuadras


----------



## dosmundos

edificio alto, si señor, porque tenía la planta, los depòsitos, las oficinas, todo ahí, en Angel Salvo y Cayetano termina justo delante de lo que era INCA,

ahora, parte (el predio de Angel Salvo y Fraternidad) es de la NIX desde hace más de 20 años, el resto no se.....

-----------

algún lugar entre Parque Batlle y Punta Carretas me viene bien, ud. dirá


----------



## Fernando A

No es para ese lado

vaya para el Centro


...Siii Angel Salvo y Fraternidad....de eso me acuerdo que estaba el edificio de oficinas
No conozco a la Nix....Hace mas de 20 anios que estoy fuera y debe hacer como 25 por lo menos que no ando por esos lares.


----------



## Fernando A

Sale un chocolate con churros para los que estan con frio....
A ver si se aparece mas gente en el boliche


----------



## Fernando A

Torrejas para acompanar el cafe o el chocolate


----------



## dosmundos

La Nix apareció como una versión fantasma de la cocacola.... hasta que yo me vine todavía existía.... supongo que todavía esté.

--------

Desde Parque Rodó como enfilando hacia la Ciudad Vieja ?

Me luce como cerca de Gonzalo Ramirez


----------



## Fernando A

dosmundos said:


> La Nix apareció como una versión fantasma de la cocacola.... hasta que yo me vine todavía existía.... supongo que todavía esté.
> 
> --------
> 
> Desde Parque Rodó como enfilando hacia la Ciudad Vieja ?
> 
> Me luce como cerca de Gonzalo Ramirez



Ahhh es una bebida como la coca..no tenia ni idea


Para el lado de Gonzalo Ramirez es correcto


----------



## Fernando A

TRAIGOOO





Fernando A said:


>


----------



## dosmundos

por Jackson/Eduardo Acevedo


----------



## Fernando A

cerca


----------



## Fernando A

Muy cerca


----------



## Fernando A

casi casi


----------



## dosmundos

pero es por G.Ramirez ?


----------



## Fernando A

No


Creo que no me habia expresado bien

Hacia 18

Quise decir para el lado de GR


----------



## Fernando A

VA AMPLIACION


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## dosmundos

isla de flores y santiago de chile, o alguna otra paralela a isla de flores.... no se.....


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss, Emilio Frugoni entre Guayabo y Rod+o , frente al IAVA. Es una Bello y Reborati, como andan todos, preciosa tarde en Montevideo, arrancando el Campeonato Clausura, ahora Defensor rAMPLA... RECIEN EMPEZADO. Ahora... usté sí que sabe hacer una ampliación, eh ? jeje


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass... ¿cómo anda la barra bolichera?.


----------



## Pablito28

Alguien que yo sé llegó a los 9000 post .


----------



## Ger_man

^^ Qué triste que te tengas que dar para delante a vos mismos diciendo cuántos mensajes tenés publicados.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Cashate envidioso.


----------



## Ger_man

Sólo te voy a decir una cosa: cantidad no es sinónimo de calidad.


----------



## Pablito28

^

Mis posteos están certificados con la norma ISO 9001.


----------



## uruguay360

Que actitud lamentable de Pablito, andar mendigando un saludos por nueve mil posts piojosos... realmente triste... yo la verdad que nunca haría algo semejante, me parece que me voy del foro..


----------



## Pablito28

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

^^^^^^^^

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
Felicitaciones Pablito, son 9.000 aportes siempre interesantes. Un brindis ?


----------



## Fernando A

Troesma
Yo se como es Pablin, pero se la voy a perdonar por los 9000 posts que tiene.

Sigan con su acertijo nomas...ya vuelvo


----------



## uruguay360

De Fernández Crespo pal centro..?

Fíjese como la llevo don Fer...!!!! la gasto !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Si ya habia visto las fotos en otros hilos Pablin
muchas gracias


----------



## Fernando A

No puedo subir las fotos que saque

Tengo un problema para copiarlas de la maquina....:bash:

Ya vere que puedo hacer


----------



## Fernando A

Fernando A said:


> Buenas
> 
> Me pase toda la tarde sacando fotos
> 
> todavia no las vi
> 
> Es Emilio Frugoni, pero no es Guayabos
> 
> 
> 
> Y siiip...es un Bello y Reborati





> De Fernández Crespo pal centro..?


Se le paso este post Troesma


----------



## Pablito28

^

No tiene slot para leer directamente la tarjeta de memoria, Don Nando



Ah si si, agarradas hay por varios hilos pero por suerte ahora reina la paz.


Así es Don Troesma de Fernández Crespo para el W.


----------



## uruguay360

a ver , vamos a tratar de ordenar la vuelta , la de fer, no es frente al IAVA ?


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> ^
> 
> No tiene slot para leer directamente la tarjeta de memoria, Don Nando
> 
> 
> 
> Ah si si, agarradas hay por varios hilos pero por suerte ahora reina la paz.
> 
> 
> Así es Don Troesma de Fernández Crespo para el W.


Si tengo 
buena idea...
Espero que el problema no sea la tarjeta por que creo que se estaba llenando 

Voy a probar


----------



## uruguay360

Si tiene problemas con la tarjeta no saque ni una sola foto mas con ella y proceda con el Recuva...(es un programa...)


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> a ver , vamos a tratar de ordenar la vuelta , la de fer, no es frente al IAVA ?


Emilio Frugoni si, pero no frente al IAVA

Corrijame si esta seguro, pero en el google no me aparece frente al Iava.


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Si tiene problemas con la tarjeta no saque ni una sola foto mas con ella y proceda con el Recuva...(es un programa...)


No creo
Ahora parece que esta cargando normal.


Solo voy a tener que vaciar la tarjeta para seguir sacando

Me parece que el problema fue que la maquina esta sin bateria.

Muchas gracias igual por el programa

Suena interesante 
Lo voy a mirar.


----------



## uruguay360

Confirmado con la guia de Montevideo en la mano, entre Guayabos y Rodó, frente al IAVA y al lado de la Escuela de Bibliotecología. la titular del telefoono Adela Fernandez de Bermudez, jeje


----------



## uruguay360

Pablinez, la suya... esquina Magallanes ?


----------



## Fernando A

Muy bien Troesma


Yo tenia entre Chana y Guana

Siga uste'


----------



## Pablito28

No no, no es esquina Magallanes.


----------



## Fernando A

Aqui va un adelanto para la barra bolicheratrasnochadora


----------



## uruguay360

Juuuaaa, como quedo la ardilla !!!!


----------



## Fernando A

Saque unas cuantas de las ardillas.

Despues subo mas


----------



## Pablito28

Muy buenas imágenes Don Nando, las ardillas y mapaches son plagas en los parques; ¿no?.


----------



## Fernando A

Yo no diria que son plagas, pero si andan por todos lados

Aca en mi casa yo les tiro nueces y vienen, pero ahora mi vecino nuevo tiene un perro y se van enseguida.

Los mapaches solo andan de noche revolviendo la basura
Es lindo verlos con los cachorritos


----------



## Fernando A

Lo que es plaga son los patos


----------



## Fernando A

Las ardillas no solo andan en los parques

Es muy comun verlos cruzando las calles y en cualquier parte de la ciudad


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A

MIREN CON LO QUE ME ENCONTRE HOY

A VER SI VEN ALGO CONOCIDO


----------



## uruguay360

No le pegó un grito ??


----------



## Fernando A

APENAS REACCIONE CUANDO SE IBA A SACARLE LA FOTO


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## Fernando A




----------



## dosmundos

Buenos dias/tardes/noches !!! Qué hay por aquí ?

Buenas fotos don Fer !! A ver cuando se explaya con éllas por los hilos correspondientes :banana:




uruguay360 said:


> Guenasss, Emilio Frugoni entre Guayabo y Rod+o , frente al IAVA. Es una Bello y Reborati, como andan todos, preciosa tarde en Montevideo, arrancando el Campeonato Clausura, ahora Defensor rAMPLA... RECIEN EMPEZADO. Ahora... usté sí que sabe hacer una ampliación, eh ? jeje


DONDESTÁLPALODAMASAR ????? NO LO ENCUENTRO !!! SEGURO QUE UD. LO ESCONDIÓ PARA QUE YO LO NO LO PUEDA USAR PERO TENGO :guns1: :guns1: :guns1: MUCHAS DE ESTAS........ (llanto desconsolado)

.........(suspiro)..... 3 días y 3 noches con el señor Fer tratando de adivinar donde era y  viene  usted y la clava así, sin anestesia (frase del día,fijo)

Bueno, como le tengo mucha estima y respeto, le doy un abrazo igualmente :hug: tal vez 2 :hug::hug: pero no más porque la gente después diflama, vio ?



pablito28 said:


> Seguimos con su acertijo Don Nando , suspendemos El Gallo por un rato.
> 
> ¿Vieron estas fotos, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82839528&postcount=79?. Impresionante realmente.


Me quedé rectonadado con estas fatos Don Pablone !!!!! De paso, felices 9000 :cheers:



Fernando A said:


> No puedo subir las fotos que saque
> Tengo un problema para copiarlas de la maquina....:bash:
> Ya vere que puedo hacer


Está tratando de usar la "maquina" de escribir ?? :nuts:


----------



## Pablito28

^

Muchas gracias Don Dosmundini . Quede tranquilo que hoy le doy libre con el tema de _La frase del día_.


----------



## Fernando A

> Está tratando de usar la "maquina" de escribir ??


En nuestros tiempos todo era mas sencillo Dosmundos....



Aqui tiene el palodeamasar para la proxima Dosmundini,,,yo lo entiendo...


:madwife:


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> Bueno, elijo el gallo.


Traigooo

Dijeron que era por la calle Galicia


----------



## Fernando A

Galicia y Arenal Grande ?


----------



## Pablito28

No Don Nandini...


----------



## Fernando A

Al Este de F. Crespo ?


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss, dosmundini, lo que pasa es que es muy linda y como es Bello y Reborati me llama la atencios y más le digo, cuando yo vendia comida por las oficinas con un cajoncito en el cual tenia medialunas y tortas dulces y saladas iba a la esc de bibliotecologia y de ahi me acuerdo. 
En cuanto al gallo , hablamos de acera sur? esquina Tacuarembó ?


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> Guenasss, dosmundini, lo que pasa es que es muy linda y como es Bello y Reborati me llama la atencios y más le digo, cuando yo vendia comida por las oficinas con un cajoncito en el cual tenia medialunas y tortas dulces y saladas iba a la esc de bibliotecologia y de ahi me acuerdo.


No don Uruguay360, no se preocupe... si ya le dije que igual le tengo mucho afecto y en muy alta estima. 

Por ahora no voy a usar el palo de amasar que me dejó don Fer, no se preocupe, brindo por éllo :cheers:


----------



## uruguay360

Glup !...


----------



## Pablito28

Fernando A said:


> Al Este de F. Crespo ?



Al E si, Don Nandini.





uruguay360 said:


> Guenasss, dosmundini, lo que pasa es que es muy linda y como es Bello y Reborati me llama la atencios y más le digo, cuando yo vendia comida por las oficinas con un cajoncito en el cual tenia medialunas y tortas dulces y saladas iba a la esc de bibliotecologia y de ahi me acuerdo.
> En cuanto al gallo , hablamos de acera sur? esquina Tacuarembó ?




Hablamos de acera S, lo que no me doy cuenta es la esquina donde es la esquina de Galicia y Tacuarembó.


----------



## Pablito28

Perdón Nandini, es al W de Arenal Grande, disculpe.


----------



## Fernando A

Republica


----------



## Pablito28

Perdón Nandini, es al W de Arenal Grande, disculpe.


----------



## Fernando A

Lo perdono Pablin si me invita una cerveza despues de haberme hecho caminar para el otro lado como unas 1050 cuadras...:nuts:


----------



## Pablito28

Como no Don Nandini, salú.





​


----------



## Fernando A

:lol::lol::lol:

Muchas gracias Pablin...

Salu' :cheers:


----------



## Fernando A

Tristan Narvaja ?


----------



## uruguay360

Es a dos cuadras de Uruguay y Trostky ...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

^

:lol: :lol: :lol:


Más al W, Don Nandini.


----------



## uruguay360

Guenasss


----------



## Pablito28

Guenass, saludos desde la capital de la naranja.


----------



## uruguay360

Ohhh!! que bueno, como le envidio...


----------



## uruguay360

Hasta cuando anda por allí ?


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diasssssssssssss




pablito28 said:


> Guenass, saludos desde la capital de la naranja.


^

Amsterdam?



.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

No me envidie mucho que en un rato parto a la capital de la caña de azúcar por toda la semana ¬¬...


No no Tatiño, la ciudad de Salto.

A propósito, le dejé unos deberes en el Foro Proyectos.


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> A propósito, le dejé unos deberes en el Foro Proyectos.


No sea malo que es lunes y me duelen las piernas todavía :tongue2:



.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Bueno, bueno... déjelos para mañana entonces. 

Va a tener que pedirle a Tatiña que se ponga con un yacuzzi o que aprenda a dar masajes reconstructivos...


----------



## Pablito28

Muchachos el gallo estaba en Galicia entre Vazquez y Hnos. Damaseno.

Otro que pegue y tire.


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... ya estuve haciendo deberes, después si me faltó alguno anotamelo en el hilo de las notificaciones de proyectos, ta??

No tengo nada... asi que me voy sirviendo algo de lo que haya quedado de anoche en la cocina y espero... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

^

De lujo Tatiño, muchas gracias; aprobado 10.


----------



## uruguay360

Ya busco algo amigos, voy a darme una vuelta por el Bar La Chapita, a ver que posibilidades hay de 360
vuelvo en un rato y subo


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo Troesma, de paso viche los precios de la competencia a ver como estamos nosotros, creo que el cortado a $ 800 está muy barato.


----------



## Tatito

^ El _Bar Tititos_ de Belvedere en San Quintín y Bolognese lo tiene a $825, así que a $800 estamos bien... :lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360

En seguida les comento el precio, pero no creo que en La Chapita arriesguen a perden la categoria vendiendo semejantes venenos...


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito said:


> ^ El _Bar Tititos_ de Belvedere en San Quintín y Bolognese lo tiene a $825, así que a $800 estamos bien... :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> .


_Vistes_ yo les decía que estábamos cobrando barato el cortado.


¿Ud. dice Troesma que solo bebidas espirituosas se venden en _La Chapita_?


----------



## uruguay360

Permiso de La Chapita concedido... mañana vamos para allá... bebidas espituosas y guiso..


----------



## uruguay360

me voy a laborare, será en unas tres horas ell posteo... perdon... si alguien quiere ir tirnado alguna cosa...


----------



## dosmundos

Pero me $&%$·(/)(/ en la (/%&&%·)=(=)( m)/80878)=( 

justo estaba sacando la foto y me golpió el tipo ese y se me desenfocó la entrada del boliche nuevo..... 










bueno.... voy a ver cuando puedo sacar otra.....


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota Don Dosmundini, se viene con todo la obra. ¿Cuando inauguramos?.


----------



## uruguay360

Peeero, Don Pablínez... no se apure que recien vamos 600 posts, son de 5.000, no? :lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Tiene razón Don Troesma, así que mañana con todo a _La Chapita_ .

¿Tiene algo para adivinar?.


----------



## uruguay360

Mañana a la Chapita... dejeme que busque alguna cosita va a salir, se halla en el hotel Pablínez ?


----------



## Pablito28

Así es Don Troesma, busque tranquilo .


----------



## uruguay360

que quiere, tren o barriles ?


----------



## Pablito28

Y... vamos con los barriles...


----------



## uruguay360

ya le subo...


----------



## uruguay360

>Bueno, ahí tiene...


----------



## Pablito28

¡A la recontra pipetua!. :eek2:


¿Es en Montevideo, Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Como no !!! MOntevideo, si !


----------



## Pablito28

^

¿Tendrá algo que ver con el Puerto?.


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Tatito, Pablito, Dosmundos, Cacho, etc.
> 
> 
> Me van a dejar solo en el concurso de fotografia con "Perro al agua"...?
> 
> Nadie va a a subir nada mas ?:bash:



Tranqui Nando que como no cerramos el concurso esta semana, probablemente lo juntemos con el de la semana que viene, por lo que todas las fotos estan juntas hasta el momento.



.


----------



## uruguay360

No, despues les comento, mientras tanto, vamo arriba muchacho.!!! donde es?


----------



## dosmundos

Fernando A said:


> Tatito, Pablito, Dosmundos, Cacho, etc.
> 
> 
> Me van a dejar solo en el concurso de fotografia con "Perro al agua"...?
> 
> Nadie va a a subir nada mas ?:bash:


Hágame el favor y deje de llorar tanto :bash::bash:

Ya le voy a subir unas fotos, mientras tanto brindemos por su perro :cheers::cheers::cheers:

Puedo subir una de un gato para que se pelee con su perrito ? :lol:


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Palermo no se dijo y no es... acá está pasando algo raro con la ubicación ...



Troesma, ¿es dentro de los límites de los Bvares, no?.


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> Tranqui Nando que como no cerramos el concurso esta semana, probablemente lo juntemos con el de la semana que viene, por lo que todas las fotos estan juntas hasta el momento.
> 
> 
> 
> .


Como quiera Tatito

Solo decia...yo se que estan en invierno y no es una buena epoca para sacar fotos.
Yo aca me estoy aprovechando del verano...je...jee


Dosmundos muestre los gatos nomas.....suba si tiene



Le voy a tener que aceptar las lecciones del photoshop porque El troesma me rompio el corazon con sus criticas constructivas.......y me puso un 7.

Quien se creeeera eesssseeeeee !!!!!!! 


Como se atrevio.... :bash:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Hoy saque mas fotos, pero no para el concurso, sino de como se maneja el tema de la basura aca en Toronto y algo mas

A usted Pablito le saque una foto de un tanque de agua para que lo vea...


----------



## Pablito28

Pah, que espectacular tanque de hierro Don Nando. Sin un solo remache o soldadura a la vista.

Muchas gracias , ¿el servicio de agua potable es del estado o de una empresa privada?.


----------



## Fernando A

pablito28 said:


> Pah, que espectacular tanque de hierro Don Nando. Sin un solo remache o soldadura a la vista.
> 
> Muchas gracias , ¿el servicio de agua potable es del estado o de una empresa privada?.


De la Intendencia

Me alegro que le haya gustado

Es muy observador Pablin


----------



## Fernando A

En la foto se ve chico , pero es enorme


----------



## Pablito28

Excelente Don Nandini, muchas gracias por toda la información.

Abrazo.


----------



## Fernando A

De nada Pablin


Y el troesma ?


----------



## Fernando A

Sera por Bella Vista Troesma ?

J. Nasazzi...Maturana..o por ay (ahi) ?

Ya no quedan mas barrios dentro de los limites de Bulevar....:nuts:


----------



## uruguay360

Buenas, usted sabe que para mí queda un barrio, le habré errado ?? y para mí que eso es un alfajor de nieve...


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


> Como quiera Tatito
> 
> Solo decia...yo se que estan en invierno y no es una buena epoca para sacar fotos.
> Yo aca me estoy aprovechando del verano...je...jee
> 
> 
> Dosmundos muestre los gatos nomas.....suba si tiene
> 
> 
> 
> Le voy a tener que aceptar las lecciones del photoshop porque El troesma me rompio el corazon con sus criticas constructivas.......y me puso un 7.
> 
> Quien se creeeera eesssseeeeee !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Como se atrevio.... :bash:
> 
> 
> Juuuaaaa, mis críticas estaban mal fundadas y duraron 10 seg porque vino, creo que fue Cacho y me las barrió enseguida,asi que aca le doy un 9 !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Aca no vale......Traidor !!!


Casi me mojo las patas para agarrar ese salto



Esto le va a costar unas cuantas cervezas para que me olvide 


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

No me dijo si era Bella Vista


----------



## uruguay360

No es Bella vista, es ....Centro !!!! me equivoqué mucho o nadie dijo Centro, mire que revise los envíos y no lo ví !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Que bolu...


----------



## Fernando A

Paralela a 18 ?


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diasssssssss... como que nadie dijo Centro??? Nadie dijo Centro?? jejeje... se nos chispoteó entonces... :lol:

Traigo para refrescar...


uruguay360 said:


>




Por Colonia???


.


----------



## uruguay360

No es Colonia, pero es paralela... me parecia rarísimo, pero nadie lo dijo...


----------



## Tatito

Entonces es Mercedes, a Uruguay la tengo más junada y no recuerdo ese remate...



.


----------



## uruguay360

Es Mercedes... esquina ?????


----------



## Tatito

Barrios Amorín??



.


----------



## uruguay360

No Tatito, muuucho mas centrico


----------



## charruchi

estoy casi seguro que es Mercedes entre Convención y Rio Branco, vereda norte, en la esquina hay o había un minimarket, creo (hace como 8 meses no voy por MDV)
será??


----------



## uruguay360

Charruchi... así se entra a un hilo, llegó y la clavó en un ángulo !!!! siiiii, es hí nomás, bueno... casi es entre Andes y Convención, peros se la damos por buena !!! su turno y un gusto conocerle... esperamos lo suyoooo...


----------



## charruchi

uruguay360 said:


> Charruchi... así se entra a un hilo, llegó y la clavó en un ángulo !!!! siiiii, es hí nomás, bueno... casi es entre Andes y Convención, peros se la damos por buena !!! su turno y un gusto conocerle... esperamos lo suyoooo...


Gracias !!!! entonces ahora tengo que poner una foto yo?? así se juega? me avisan porque tengo alguna de mi archivo, ok?


----------



## Fernando A

Si Charruchi
Asi se juega 

Te esperamos


----------



## dosmundos

^^

Charruchi mijo !!! Póngala ahora mismo (frase del día), vamos !!! antes que nos mudemos de boliche !!!

Usted no vio las fotos de la obra del boliche nuevo ??

Bueno, un gusto, soy el encargado y ya nos queda poco, ya vamos a inaugurar, asi que dele, suba cualquier cosa, aquí no soy muy exigentes hno:


(estos chiquilines jóvenes no se enteran de como es esto, que barbaridá)


----------



## dosmundos

Fernando A said:


> Si Charruchi
> Asi se juega
> 
> Te esperamos


Y Ud. no sea tan comprensivo. Hay que recibirlo así un poco fuerte, vio? :bash:


----------



## Fernando A

Solo le hablamos bien una vez

A la segunda le mandamos a Don Tattone


----------



## uruguay360

Holaaaa... Don Tattone...sisi, tenemos algo para usted,le queremos poner un contrato a un tal Charruchi... si, vea , lo de siempre, ya se lo deposito... billetes chicos, si si... nono, como siempre no, éste que no parezca un accidente...átele las manos a la espalda y pínchelo 20 o 30 veces y despues lo cuelga... ahi va... así escarmientan, si, acertó y no subió ninguna foto y van como tres dias, el pobre dosmunidini está como loco con lo de la inauguración, vió como es... ah! me olvidaba, córtele una oreja y me la manda, asi las junto con las otras... gracias Don Tattone...


----------



## charruchi

uruguay360 said:


> Holaaaa... Don Tattone...sisi, tenemos algo para usted,le queremos poner un contrato a un tal Charruchi... si, vea , lo de siempre, ya se lo deposito... billetes chicos, si si... nono, como siempre no, éste que no parezca un accidente...átele las manos a la espalda y pínchelo 20 o 30 veces y despues lo cuelga... ahi va... así escarmientan, si, acertó y no subió ninguna foto y van como tres dias, el pobre dosmunidini está como loco con lo de la inauguración, vió como es... ah! me olvidaba, córtele una oreja y me la manda, asi las junto con las otras... gracias Don Tattone...


JAJAJA, bueno, viene brava la cosa, entonces pongo manos a la obra mejor, ahora, sin querer poner el parche antes de la herida, aviso que como no vivo en Montevideo, tengo que echar mano de mi pobre archivo, asi que seguramente la foto no dure mucho sin que alguien adivine, pero bueno aqui está:


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Tattone, tattoneeeee, ahhh, ahí está... bueno, la dejamos así, noooo, cae el contrato, cae...ehh? ah, cómo, ya procedió? Carluchi... bueno, dejeló dejeló, Don Tattone no me hace un descuento...? 
Ehhh, en que estábamos don Charruchi...? primero, mire que vale lugares de todo el país, no solamente Montevideo... así que yo que no lo conozco y no sé de donde es usté... puede poner cualquier cosa... pero vamos con esta por ahora... Es por el Centro y/o Cordón ? Se toma un matecito...?


----------



## Fernando A

Esta dificil Charruchi
Es en Montevideo ?


----------



## charruchi

Si Fernando, es en MVD, y si Caminante, es por esa zona, y gracias por el mate, pero tiene que ser para nerviosos, vio?:hahaha::hahaha:


----------



## Fernando A

No se ponga nervioso Charruchi

Don Tattone no le va a hacer nada...por ahora por lo menos 


Es una paralela a 18 ?


----------



## charruchi

si,es una paralela a 18, Fernando.


----------



## Fernando A

Colomia


----------



## dosmundos

^^
Colo*m*ia ?

Será SaM José ?


----------



## charruchi

Hola, no es ni la una ni la otra, digo ni Colonia ni San José, saludos...


----------



## Fernando A

Mercedes ?


----------



## Pablito28

charruchi said:


> (...)


Traigoo... ¿se trata de un ex cine o teatro?.


----------



## charruchi

hola Fernando y Pablito, no está en la calle Mercedes ni es un cine o teatro, está muy difícil ? porque puedo poner otra foto " mas mejor " les parece ?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Si, de lujo.


----------



## charruchi

acá dejo el mismo ángulo, pero más abierto, para que la vayan sacando...

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tatito

Que lindos balcones charruchi... puede ser por Mercedes??



.


----------



## charruchi

hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno: NOP


----------



## uruguay360

Holaaa, Edificio Lux en Constituyente y Rodó ?


----------



## charruchi

uruguay360 said:


> Holaaa, Edificio Lux en Constituyente y Rodó ?












Yo dije que iba a durar poco!!! es ese edificio exactamente! con el sello de Isola y Armas y uno de mis favoritos del Decó montevideano, felicitaciones, 

360!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## uruguay360

Que lo tiró ! lo iba a decir desde el primer momento! y no lo dije para no apurarme ... verdad, es un Isola y Armas de los más lindos de ellos y una proa muy bien rematada. Ya SUBO


----------



## Pablito28

Guenasss...


----------



## Fernando A

Te pasate Carruchi con el acertijo....Yo no lo hubiera adivinado ni en una semana, pero anda acostumbrandote que hay ciertos personajes que te la sacan enseguida...:bash:

(Parecen buena gente pero no te confies mucho porque a la primera oportunidad te clavan el punal....hno


----------



## charruchi

Fernando A said:


> Te pasate Carruchi con el acertijo....Yo no lo hubiera adivinado ni en una semana, pero anda acostumbrandote que hay ciertos personajes que te la sacan enseguida...:bash:
> 
> (Parecen buena gente pero no te confies mucho porque a la primera oportunidad te clavan el punal....hno


por lo menos en un foro no hay espaldas.....

:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Fernando A

charruchi said:


> por lo menos en un foro no hay espaldas.....
> 
> :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


No...no ... si van de frente y no te dan tiempo a reaccionar....:lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

troesma siga nomas!!!

yo me voy, pero mañana traigo bizcochos!!!

que bueno que charruchi (Carruchi o Cachurri):lol: se haya sumado al boliche...


----------



## charruchi

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> troesma siga nomas!!!
> 
> yo me voy, pero mañana traigo bizcochos!!!
> 
> que bueno que charruchi (Carruchi o Cachurri):lol: se haya sumado al boliche...


ni Carruchi ni Cachurri, es Charruchi (por charrúa y por Chile) no es inventivo ??


----------



## Fernando A

charruchi said:


> ni Carruchi ni Cachurri, es Charruchi (por charrúa y por Chile) no es inventivo ??


Entonces deberia ser Mapuche....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Estuve intentando editar esta foto con el picasa como me dijo Dosmundos asi el Troema no me pasa mas por las patas...:bash:


No se si lo voy a poder volver a hacer, pero lo intente.
Veremos que mas puedo hacer..


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

¡Perro suicida!


----------



## Pablito28

Ni por Gral Flores ni ex Cine.


----------



## uruguay360

pablito28 said:


> Ah bueno, de lujo largo nomás...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Traigo...


----------



## uruguay360

Dentro de bulevar Artigas?


----------



## Pablito28

Dentro, si.


----------



## uruguay360

Una ex o actual fábrica ? Sur de dieciocho ?


----------



## Pablito28

Sur de 18 es correcto.


----------



## uruguay360

Calle Blanes ? rectifico !!! Jackson?


----------



## Pablito28

No.


----------



## uruguay360

No, no, eso fue un error ! hablamos de una calle paralela a 18, vereda sur y en la tardecita ?


----------



## Pablito28

Exactamente, ni yo lo hubiera dicho mejor :lol:.


----------



## uruguay360

Tas con la estufa nueva prendida ? salieron pizzas del horno ? cuando voy a hacer ??' Barrio Palermo ?


----------



## Pablito28

Opa, ¿está estrenando estufa Troesma?.

Barrio Palermo es correctísimo, diga la calle.


----------



## uruguay360

No, yo no, siempre con la misma, le digo la estufa suya, que era nueva, la del fondo...no¨? 
Mire... San Salvador o Isla de Flores...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah, si si la estrenamos con los primeros fríos; muy recomendable.

No es ninguna de esas calles.


----------



## Pablito28

Pizzas todavía no salieron pero hace un tiempo tuve la desdicha de tener que hacer un pollo a la cerveza, cuando tenga un lugar libre en la agenda se viene a elaborar unas pizzas. Lo vamos a estar esperando con unas blacks bien frías, aunque si la barra del adiviná decide trasladarse al balneario Bella Vista no nos va a agarrar mal parados allá; ya que tenemos horno, la leña abunda y el freezer es más grande.


----------



## uruguay360

Cómo no vamos a ir !!! delo por hecho, apenas nos deje el tiempo ! lo de ascá... cuando usted indique... Gonzalo Ramírez ? mire que voy al Barolo, Pizzería Angelito, Pizzería Angelín y Nápoles... ah! y El Cuartito... a Guerrín ni lo nombro...lo doy por hecho, traere información de primera mano... además de fotos, claro...


----------



## Pablito28

Excelente Troesma, ese tour de pizzerías es una maravilla, ya lo repetirémos. No se si andará con tiempo como para pegarle un chiflido al amigo Cacho, yo omití hacerlo cunado fui en Julio y me arrepiento.

Gonzalo Ramírez es correcto, tire una esquina .


----------



## uruguay360

Voy a hacer lo posible y ya lo voy convocando desde acá...
Ahora, ió que dosmundini viene medio demorado con la inauguración, una situación inédita... así que muchachos, para no andar entre los escombros, porque no arrancamos pa La Chapita... fijensé como está ese boliche, me parece que nos podemos hallar de lo más cómodos... aca está

Gonzalo Ramírez... y Juan Paullier... cerca del Parque Rodó?


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Hay varias cosas que me encantaron, la primera los pichíchos y en particular el que asoma el hocico por el hueco del mostrador. La segunda, la veterana timbeando en la máquina tragamonedas y la última la cara de espanto del veterano de lentes que está sentado en la mesa al verte en acción.

:applause: :applause: :applause:

Excelente Edu, realmente excelente, un impresionante registro del típico boliche de barrio que lamentablemente cada vez quedan menos.

Respecto al acertijo era Gonzalo Ramírez esquina Gaboto, dele Ud nomás.


----------



## uruguay360

El pichicho del mostrador! ese me mató ! fijese en este
http://arquitectos-italianos-buenos-aires.blogspot.com/search/label/Sub-Estación
pablito, usted no se enoja, empieza la función de cine por estos lares... la foto suya , preciosa... que era? una casa particular nomás ? ya le mando mensaje a Cachirulo .


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

No estamos solos :lol:, excelente Edu, una pena el estado de algunas sub-estaciones.

Dele nomás con la función de cine, es la entrada a un edificio; mañana capáz que llegamos a ver el edificio en vivo.

Abrazo.


----------



## letty chiruste

buenas tardes!! Don U360 genial genialisima ese 360 de La Chapita!! 
Dios los cria y el viento los amontona... increible lo de las sub estaciones del otro lado del charco!!

nos vemos mañana... me lleva un poco de polliito a la cerveza Don Pablin en un tupper!!! que antojo!


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> Voy a hacer lo posible y ya lo voy convocando desde acá...
> Ahora, ió que dosmundini viene medio demorado con la inauguración, una situación inédita... así que muchachos, para no andar entre los escombros, porque no arrancamos pa La Chapita... fijensé como está ese boliche, me parece que nos podemos hallar de lo más cómodos... aca está
> 
> Gonzalo Ramírez... y Juan Paullier... cerca del Parque Rodó?



.
.
.
.
.


----------



## uruguay360

No se ponga asi domundiniiii !!!!!! sabemos que lo está haciendo bien !!! va a quedar pechocho !!!


----------



## dosmundos

hno: :cheers: :cheers: hno::cheers: 

 :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :lol: :lol: :lol: :banana: :lol::banana::banana:


*HOY

GRAN MONDONGO BAILABLE

INAUGURACION DEL NUEVO BOLICHE​*

*DISFRUTE DE NUESTRA "VELVET BLUE BARRA"*









*Y DE NUESTRO "GRAN SALÓN ORO"*











*Y estamos en nuestra clásica esquina de siempre....totalmente reformada !!!*


















*Precios especiales para nuestros viejos amigos. Las mejores grapas y refuerzos de mortadela los encontrará como siempre en nuestro nuevo local !!! AHÍ, SI !!!! a pasitos del otro !!! Y ahora tenemos servilletas individuales !!!*

*B I E N V E N I D O S ! ! ! ! *​


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO!

Mondongo bailable.

Mi definición de infierno.


----------



## Pablito28

​​​
A la pelota Don Dosmunidini, lo felicito le quedó espectacular el Boliche.

Y el nombre muy acorde, creo que ahora solo vamos a poder entarar de smoking y el mate no creo que corra más :lol:.

Me voy acomodando en la barra azul. 

Salú..., perdón salud.


----------



## letty chiruste

Don DosMundos ... me quedé sin palabras... así que clap clap clap...

me pongo el vestido elegante, color borra vino... me arrimo al Gran Salón Oro y pido un refuerzo de mortadela con pistachos en un pan marsellés y una Granadina con un twist de limón.


----------



## Pablito28

Buen día Doña Letty, ¿cómo le va?.


----------



## letty chiruste

buen día Don Pablin, acá andamos haciendo arroz con leche jeje 

nos vemos hoy, no?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Si, aunque yo un poco más tarde debido al almuerzo familiar .


----------



## Fernando A

:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:


Espectacular Dosmundini

Ya me estoy acomodando en la barra

y mas tarde me voy para el grand salon oro


epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:epper:


----------



## uruguay360

Dosmundini !!!! que boliche !!! digame... le parece que nos dejen entrar ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

paaaaaaaaaaa que boliche dosmundini!!! espectacular salio!!!

acostumbrados a los calidos boliches bolches (diria don super) montevideanos esto es ya un lujo propio de las grandes mafias!!!
sabemos que don vito pablito y don tattone financiaron el boliche con sus abultadas cuentas bancarias suizas con dinero de extraña procedencia :lol:


----------



## dosmundos

Gracias a todos por los comentarios !!!

La obra se demoró como Uds. pueden comprender, debido a la magnitud de las reformas. 

Con respecto a los temores acerca de si los dejarán pasar, por eso de la ropa.... en fin.... esto no va a ser ningún problema. "Somos" gente muy comprensiva y al final lo importante es que consuman 

Quisiera aclarar otro tema : mi relación "comercial" con Don Pablone y Don Tattone ha finalizado. 

Hay otro "fondo de inversión" detrás de esto.... lo siento, pero tengo que comer y mi familia también. 

De cualquier manera, mi amistad con los susodichos personajes sigue en pie y tan fuerte como antes, al igual que con el resto de los parroquianos. 

Ahora estoy terminando 2 nuevos salones (anexos al boliche) de características vanguardistas. Cuando los tenga preparados subiré unas fotos para que comprendan la importancia de estos 2 nuevos espacios de relax.

Bueno, y ahora.... no se amedrenten !!! A seguir jugando !! Los precios son los mismos de antes, que caray......


----------



## Fernando A

Esto no le va a gustar a La famiglia !!!


MIre que no se puede salir asi tan facil Dosmundini !!!











Pienselo bien antes que vengan los camorristas :runaway:


----------



## uruguay360

Ehhh... yo voy a seguir viniendo, creo... pero me voy a empezar a traer el chalequito negro, aquel... se acuerdan...?


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diasssssssssssssssssssss... no había tenido tiempo de comentar la impresionante inauguración de Dosmundini... realmente la más pomposa de las que tengo recuerdos... jejeje... 

Yo voy a tener que buscar la ropa de gala también... el traje cremita creo que combina perfecto con los refuerzos de mortadela y grappa con naranja... :lol::lol:

Troésma, le dejo por acá el enlace por si quiere ver una de las capturas del domingo, sobre todo esa porque ud. fué quién me llevó hasta ahi 


Dosmundini, y los negocios con los rusos??? Y la mafia china que ya la teníamos en el bolsillo con aquello de la venta de los postres Chajá llenos de... bueh... usted ya sabe... nos vá a dejar ahora que se vienen negocios más fuertes?? Pienselo... ejem... como se lo digo... PIENSELO BIEN :crazy::guns1: 





.


----------



## dosmundos

El Boliche tiene el agrado de invitar a sus asiduos parroquianos a visitar las 2 nuevas salas de terapia situadas así como quien dobla la esquina, por el callejón que está de costelete.

Las salas son de uso gratuito y recibirán en ellas las atenciones necesarias para vuestro relax, sea éste temporal o de-fi-ni-ti-vo.

En caso de no saber llegar, algunos de nuestros "mozos" tendrá mucho gusto en acompañarlos :colgate:

Si tiene Ud. problemas de rebeldía sin causa, falta de cash, tarjeta, etc., busque este rótulo 










Si no consigue solucionar sus problemas, gustosamente será recibido en la siguiente sala :











Nota : no tengo nada que pensar, señor Tatone oke:


----------



## uruguay360

puñonrostro...ay ! esteeee, si vamo pa la chapita, ahi por lo menos te corren si no pagas pero ya no te alcanzan...


----------



## uruguay360

Dosmundini: bailamo, si !!! como no !!! 
Tatito: Así se arreglan los problemas en el boliche, bien hecho, se dan unos chirlos entre los dos y con unas grapppas todos amigos de nuevo ! Leí lo de Newton, me deja abrir el hilo ?


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Leí lo de Newton, me deja abrir el hilo?


Sería un placer... mandesé una linda introducción y pegue el grito para lo que necesite, en el subforo de Montevideo o en el de Arquitectura y Urbanismo... se me ocurre... no??


.


----------



## Fernando A

Buenass gente

A Tatito lo arreglo yo a sopapos .ssiiiii




Bueno ...las grappas tambien...si... esta muy bien


Y el twist tambien......que siga la joda...


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> A Tatito lo arreglo yo a sopapos .ssiiiii


^^:lol::lol::lol:

Vos porque no decís como te dejé los nudillos de las manos de darte con la cara :lol::lol:


.


----------



## Fernando A

No te hagas el vivo no te hagas... que yo soy mas grandote !!!
Ademas con mi panza no llegas a tocarme la cara.......Ya vas a ver ya...!!!:nocrook:


----------



## Fernando A

(Ni soy tan grandote -ni tan panzon...bueno ...un poquito...je je)

Por las dudas que se lo tome en serio...:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Ahi me tiene en una posicion comprometedora mostrando mis bisceps...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito said:


> ^^:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Vos porque no decís como te dejé los nudillos de las manos de darte con la cara :lol::lol:
> 
> 
> .


Recien lo entendi Tatito


Me acabo de dar cuenta de lo que dijo....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Se lo ve muy distendido Don Nandini, una pregunta ¿es en Toronto?.

Bueno, vamos a ponernos a tiro con un acertijo...





​


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Recien lo entendi Tatito
> 
> 
> Me acabo de dar cuenta de lo que dijo....:lol::lol::lol:


^^ :lol::lol:


Que lindas letras Don Pablini... Montevideo??


.


----------



## Fernando A

Si es en Toronto 
EXactamente en la misma esquina que saque a la camioneta con la bandera uruguaya hace unas semanas
La posicion era porque estaba mirando ese edificio para sacarle una foto porque lo van a tirar abajo para construir un edificio, pero al final solo pude sacar una foto del cartel del proyecto porque para tomar todo el edificio tenia que cruzar la calle y me canse de esperar el trafico.
Mientras tanto mi senora me saco la panza en primer plano...:lol:


----------



## Pablito28

Montevideo es correcto Tatín.


----------



## Fernando A

Pablito Sera por Centenario cerca del Cilindro ?


----------



## Pablito28

No es por ahí Don Nandini...


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de Bulevar ?


----------



## Pablito28

^

Es correcto.


----------



## uruguay360

Paaaa !!! la tipografía buenísima !!! perdon, saludos a todos !!! norte de 18 ?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Cómo le va Troesma?. No es N de 18.


----------



## uruguay360

entre Pablo de María y Bulevar ?


----------



## Pablito28

Es correcto, que poco tiempo que le queda al acertijo...


----------



## Tatito

Vos solo decime cuál es Shhhhhesssssy y cuál es Shhhhirlyyyy... que después me manejo... jejejeje


.


----------



## Tatito

Tatito said:


> Ah! La isla de las ratas??
> 
> 
> .


...


----------



## dosmundos

Tatito said:


> Ah! La isla de las ratas??
> 
> 
> .


Sato !!!


----------



## Tatito

^^ :banana::banana:


Bueno... vamos a ver como andamos...













.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Por Rondeau, Tatiño?.


----------



## Tatito

No es por Rondeau, Pableenex 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Vamos con la clásica pregunta, ¿centro?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

afueras de montevideo?


----------



## Larobi

dosmundos said:


> ^^
> 
> Les presento a las nuevas chicas, porque las otras 2 que tenía antes me hacían la vida imposible hno:
> 
> También estoy pensando en algún muchacho, porque aquí a veces viene doña Larobi y también porque no somos homófobos y todos son bienvenidos....
> 
> 
> bueno....no se propasen... ta ?


Gracias Dosmundos por tenerme en cuenta ...  pensar que cuando abrimos el boliche teníamos un peruano que no me acuerdo cómo se llamaba, ahora tenemos dos chicas ... 

No me opongo a que traiga algún mozo buen mozo (es más: aplaudo la iniciativa) estaría más que bien a ver si así volvemos a atraer a Letty y a Tatita ...


----------



## Larobi

Tatito, no será por tu querida Agraciada?


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenasssssssssss... perdón, estaba cocinando fideos al tuco de atún y alimentando a mis dos nenas... recién puedo pasar por acá, como andan?? queda alguien?? 

No es por Agraciada dona Iman, pero puedo decir que como bien apunta Pablito, estamos en los dominios del Centro... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo Tatín.

¿Centro sur?.


----------



## Tatito

Te puedo decir Centro Center?? 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno en el Centro centro, recuerdo dos edificios que combinan ladrillos de prensa y ladrillos de vidrio.

Un por Paraguay casi 18 de Julio y otro por 18 de Julio entre Andes y Convención. Creo que hay un tercero en San José y Río Negro.


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... esa memoria está trabajando a full... cuidado que se te vá a quemar el disco duro :lol::lol:

Te podría decir que ya le pegaste... pero decidite por uno... hacé como el Troésma que se decide por como le cae el sol a la fachada, jejeje


.


----------



## Pablito28

18 de Julio entre Andes y Convención.


----------



## Tatito

Satamente señor! es el edificio que alberga hoy a "Il Mondo de la Pizza" con ese globo terraqueo tan viejo y destartalado :bash:

Ahi dejo una ampliación visual que tenía guardada por las dudas... 













Todo suyo...



.


----------



## Pablito28

Ah bueno, excelente. No recordaba éste edificio en particular sino uno que está más abajo que era un ex Hotel o edificio de viviendas.

Fenómeno, si no les parece mal subo mañana .


----------



## Tatito

Ah no era ese que decías?? Ah entonces perdiste! :lol::lol::lol:

Por mi no hay problema señor... yo ya me voy también, que los parroquianos no aparecieron por acá, y me llaman desde el fondo... jejeje


.


----------



## Pablito28

​


----------



## uruguay360

Mirá guapito con mi nombre no se juega... a mi no me vengás a mojar la oreja !!! José L. Teera esquina Rivadavia o Guadalupe... tomá pa´vos y pa´tu tia Gregoria !!!!


----------



## Pablito28

Jajajaja... es más que correcto Troesma. ¿Qué había ahí, Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Usté sabe que desconozco completamente, se me hace que era una empresa, cine no era, segun creo... lo descubriste hace poco?
He estado mil veces por ponerlo y nunca encuentro dodne lo tengo...


----------



## Pablito28

Si, hace poco que ví esa tipografía. Yo pensaba en un cine.

Avanti Troesma, su turno.


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno... fijesé que interesante Pablito... esteeee... en el momento no tendría nada a la altura de su sapientísimo intelecto... no lo quisiera ofender... esteeee... usté no tendrá alguna otra cosita ? digo yo...


----------



## Pablito28

Pah... Ud sabe que en vista tengo unos cuantos acertijos. Pero ahora nada de nada .

Nos acomodamos por la barra nomas y hablamos mal de los otros parroquianos aprovechando que no están...

A mi el que me cae peor es Dosmundini...


----------



## Fernando A

Buenasss Pablin

Antes que nada le queria pedir si tiene ampliacion del acertijo.
Me llamo la atencion el nombre 













O sera que le esta ocultando el escondijo a algun malandro ? :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Como no Don Nandini, ya subo una ampliación; para que vea que es todo honesto.


----------



## Larobi

Salú la barra!!! Paso a saludar, porque no conocía ninguno de los dos acertijos últimos hno:


----------



## Pablito28

^

¿Cómo le va Doña Ceci?.


----------



## Larobi

Acá ando, tutto bene, acodada al mostrador, esperando al "mozo" que prometió Dosmundi :lol:

Por acá veo que todo tranqui ... sale acertijo hoy, Don Pablín? Anda por el sur o por el norte??


----------



## Pablito28

Ando por el S, Doña Ceci; hasta el Lunes nada más .

Si Ud tiene acertijo publique nomás que no hay nada en la vuelta.


----------



## Pablito28

Acá tiene la ampliación Don Nandini...


​


----------



## Larobi




----------



## Larobi

No hay nadieSSSS??? Bueno, hasta mañana entonces. Dulces sueños!


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, y yo justo que iba a decír que era por la Rambla República de México casi Coimbra...


----------



## Fernando A

Gracias por la ampliacion Pablito

Esta muy lindo ese edificio

(no me entendio lo del malandro ...jee jee)


Ceci

Ya se fue...bueh...pero parece que Pablito lo sabia.



Hasta manhana


----------



## dosmundos

uruguay360 said:


> Mirá guapito con mi nombre no se juega... a mi no me vengás a mojar la oreja !!! José L. Teera esquina Rivadavia o Guadalupe... tomá pa´vos y pa´tu tia Gregoria !!!!



Eeeeepaaaaaa...... aquí en el boliche no se habla así. Mire que tengo mozo, cuidacoches y guardaespaldas nuevos y por si acaso revise unos post más atrás para que vea las 2 salas de "terapia" que tenemos a disposición de parroquianos rebeldes ..... espero no tener que repetir esto:guns1:













pablito28 said:


> A mi el que me cae peor es Dosmundini...


IDEM....... :guns1: ver foto de arriba




Larobi said:


> Acá ando, tutto bene, acodada al mostrador, esperando al "mozo" que prometió Dosmundi :lol:


Doña Larobi !! No se imagina lo difìcil que está el ambiente. No se consigue personal. Sin embargo, ayer tuve que ir a Ibiza a hacer un "trabajito" (que me encomendó Dontatitini) y me encontré con este chico que hizo de Bond, JamesBond y parece que no le va nada bien en el cine. Le hablé del boliche y del ambiente y parece que estaría dispuesto a aceptar. Lo pongo a su consideración y si Ud. me dice que lo contrate, ahora mismo lo llamo.


----------



## Tatito

Buenos diassssssss...

A la pipeta... se nos vino la _pesada catalána_... a ver Don Pablini... hay un elemento con un nombre que termina en "mundini" que como es el dueño momentaneo del boliche, se cree en el derecho de meterle el peso a nuestro nunca bien ponderado Prócer (no Super Yo, ese es Prócer del foro :lol del Boliche... 


Tomamos medidas como las que estamos planeando para "delmontini"??



.


----------



## dosmundos

Solamente voy a decir una cosa :

*el boliche es nuestro y el mediterráneo también...capito ?*


*Tatito, esto es nada más para crear un poco de ambiente, usted sabe, un chiste aquí, otro más allá.... no es en serio, ta ? *


----------

